# 26,817 miles trans sounds like a junk truck



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

watched my Routan go away on a roll back a couple minutes ago after a 3rd hard engagement into reverse. This time however it sounded like sounded like a VW 020 trans self machining itself apart. Will have to wait and see what Keffer VW finds out.
here is a vid of the engagement. Keep in mind the trans was in reverse and foot off the brake while I pulled out my iphone and got it running. van was on a slight uphill slope.
http://s152.photobucket.com/al...5.flv


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Ugghhh....wonder if this is the result of the clunk sound when the trans shifts up/and down from 1-2 gear at low speeds. It is getting annoying


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (blizno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blizno* »_Ugghhh....wonder if this is the result of the clunk sound when the trans shifts up/and down from 1-2 gear at low speeds. It is getting annoying










uuggg
your last word summed it up perfectly !
Keep us updated !


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*









waiting on vw rep on monday to decide if the trans is getting repaired or replaced. I was told this has been happening and is not a first. Pan was full of metal.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_
I was told this has been happening and is not a first. Pan was full of metal.


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_
waiting on vw rep on monday .


UpDates ?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*

no word yet.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_no word yet.









sheesh


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*

I will call after lunch for a update.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (2008cc)*

got "the call" late this afternoon that they are fixing the trans. he said the just a couple of plates broke and the new parts will be in on tuesday


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (2008cc)*

...tell your dealer that he better deliver, because hundreds of Routan owners on vwvortex are following along on this story...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is awful, but no surprise


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (troop94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troop94* »_...tell your dealer that he better deliver, because hundreds of Routan owners on vwvortex are following along on this story...










seriously @!
hey man, before you had the EPIC Fail of the trans, did you have the hard banging into gear, from reverse, when the engine is warmed up.?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
seriously @!
hey man, before you had the EPIC Fail of the trans, did you have the hard banging into gear, from reverse, when the engine is warmed up.?

the hard bang was when the van was warmed up. always after the car was parked and then restarted, and you know your in trouble when its in reverse and doenst even try to move. Get ready for the big bang.


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (2008cc)*

anyone else having similar stories sofar?


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (dub_this)*

Been checking out the Routans out of curiosity...
Transmission problems...uh huh. This is all to familiar....My '03 Euro Weekender with 155K and it's lousy transmission keeps looking better and better.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_
the hard bang was when the van was warmed up. always after the car was parked and then restarted, and you know your in trouble when its in reverse and doenst even try to move. Get ready for the big bang.


oh Shiit man. i have the BOOM when you are warmed up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
seems like its worst if warm, then sitting for 3-5 minutes 


_Modified by redzone98 at 11:41 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (dub_this)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_this* »_
anyone else having similar stories sofar?

Unfortunately for the SEL owners it seems to be the SELs with the bigger engines and associated transmission that are having the most problems. My little 3.8 liter and its tranny are perfectly fine at 17,000 miles. Does the SEL with the larger motor use the same transmission as the 3.8 liter?


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

"...that are having the most problems"
Not sure that there are *actually *that many problems ... I for one am not having any problems with my 4.0/6 speed.


----------



## 05jettatdi (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (troop94)*

Ditto, I have 18k on ours and the tranny seem ok.
If only the 3rd row seat would work. 
Keeps having folding/unfolding problems


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (troop94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troop94* »_"...that are having the most problems"
Not sure that there are *actually *that many problems ... 


Thats a good thing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEARKATMAN (Aug 10, 2009)

Wife has complained that down slope in parking garage causes rough shifting...same problem coming??? Only 10K mi on our SEL.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Wife always complains... Ummm I mean about the rough shift. Hope it does not get worse. Dealers classic line is "We will need to keep your Routan to replicathe issue".


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (blizno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blizno* »_ Dealers classic line is "We will need to keep your Routan to replicathe issue". 


i Know for sure, ill be hearing that Line tomorrow !
Garnet VW here i come!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Any Updates on this.... The CRoutan just went into Garnet VW service here for her yearly Exam


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*

was told that new improved parts came in yesterday and trans was being reassembled as we spoke. Hope was to have the trans back in and buttoned up last night for drive testing today. we will see.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_was told that new improved parts came in yesterday and trans was being reassembled as we spoke. Hope was to have the trans back in and buttoned up last night for drive testing today. we will see.

holy crap, they are giving you a built up trans, maybe now you can put her on the track !


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
holy crap, they are giving you a built up trans, maybe now you can put her on the track !

Any news on yours redzone? 
I am taking mine in on Good Friday. I am not religious person but hey...the service guys may be.


_Modified by blizno at 8:21 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (blizno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blizno* »_
Any news on yours redzone? 
I am taking mine in on Good Friday. I am not religious person but hey...the service guys may be.

_Modified by blizno at 8:21 AM 3-18-2010_

nothing at the moment, im still here at the dealer, enjoying the widescreen and free Internet... mght go out and get a burger tho.... i gave them 8 problems to look at for my 12K service, so i brought my laptop and several Movies....


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Well, Modern Cars Strike again!!!
The VW Tech was talking to me about this Banging into gear thing..
Turns out the transmission needed to be reflashed, during the process the Tech puts the car into drive and the car relearns and re-adjusts the line pressures and other parameters. repeat 2 times for drive and reverse...
and you have a new re-flashed transmission controller...
and she downshifts quicker, and smoother! 
who whould have thunk it!
ill wait 2 days and see how it works !


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_Well, Modern Cars Strike again!!!
The VW Tech was talking to me about this Banging into gear thing..
Turns out the transmission needed to be reflashed, during the process the Tech puts the car into drive and the car relearns and re-adjusts the line pressures and other parameters. repeat 2 times for drive and reverse...
and you have a new re-flashed transmission controller...
and she downshifts quicker, and smoother! 
who whould have thunk it!
ill wait 2 days and see how it works !

Sweet. I will take them a laundry list on Good Friday. I have that day off and figured I would just take it in for all of the same issues you probably have.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (blizno)*

the loaner Croutan they gave me has the sticking windows, pulsating vibrating brakes and no parking brake. I want my van back.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*

i had the VW tech stumped with my hissing sound under light throttle, he dismissed it as "intake noise" after a 20 minute test drive together...
he also said that unless the rotors are shaking the steering wheel profusely, they cant replace the rotors under warranty.
im gunna have my rotors cut by the local grease monkey shop tomorrow..
16$ each is a small price to pay

PS -> does a new air filter come with the 12K service, i thought it would










_Modified by redzone98 at 11:28 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*

just got the call.
rebuilt trans is in.
van wont pull itself out of the shop.
new trans is ordered.
thank god I leased it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_just got the call.
rebuilt trans is in.
van wont pull itself out of the shop.
new trans is ordered.
thank god I leased it.


unfukinbelievable !


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: (redzone98)*

I noticed that too and it really sucks......is this an issue that a tranny reflash will fix?
I almost want to always start in tiptronic mode.

I bought this knowing what platform it came off but I am abit worried about actually taking it into a VW Service with the lack of experience they may have on the Routan


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (FCPorto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FCPorto* »_I noticed that too and it really sucks......is this an issue that a tranny reflash will fix?
I almost want to always start in tiptronic mode.

I bought this knowing what platform it came off but I am abit worried about actually taking it into a VW Service with the lack of experience they may have on the Routan



Too bad it's not a real tiptronic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Can't wait for what exceuse I will get for my junk!!! Well, the Routan is not junk but my issues are. 
redzone, does the warranty cover wear and tear? That is what they probably classify the paper air filter. I may go K&N drop in or CAI!! FTW!










_Modified by blizno at 7:36 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (blizno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blizno* »_
Too bad it's to a real tiptronic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Can't wait for what exceuse I will get for my junk!!! Well, the Routan is not junk but my issues are. 
redzone, does the warranty cover wear and tear? That is what they probably classify the paper air filter. I may go K&N drop in or CAI!! FTW!










Already mocked up a 2.5" CAI


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*

sounds like I will be getting my croutan back tomorrow. They didnt replace the trans the "fixed" it again. had a broken drum(?). whatever. just needs to hold up on a upcoming trip to Levittown, Pa and back. My boys miss the TV's.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (2008cc)*

Got my van back last night. Everything feels good, trans is shifting smooth, my boys got their TV's back and life is good.
I didn't like the loaner routan they gave me though. vibrating rotors, sticking windows, power 3rd row seats, no Sirius, drivers mirror moves when you put it in reverse so you can't see..........


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_Got my van back last night.
.

Glad to hear that it all worked out in the end, im telling you man, the new Transmission programming solved a **** load of issues, maybe even killing transmissions ! My trans has been performing flawlessly, just like my ford









_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_
power 3rd row seats,, drivers mirror moves when you put it in reverse so you can't see..........

those are considered 'upgrades' rite


----------



## matth21422 (May 12, 2010)

Just got my 2009 SEL back last night after 30 days in the shop. Transmission problem. Found metal shavings in oil pan. First they decided to repair and rebuild the transmission. They did that but then could not keep up enough pressure. Gears were slipping. VW tech visited dealer and could not fix the problem. Got permission from VWOA to order new transmission. Have not driven it much but everything seems pretty good. My local VW rep was good enough to make my next two monthly payments for me. Only had 5100 miles. Hopefully it does not give me anymore problems. Taking it to the beach in a month. Also opened a case with VWOA. Didn't get much from them but apologies.


----------

